

What tradeoffs does Gatekeeper force you to make? - sedev
http://tracks.ranea.org/post/28557769275/playing-in-gatekeepers-sandbox

======
smackfu
>unsigned apps, though, will bring up a warning dialog box and make you
acknowledge that it’s not Apple’s problem if the app sends your address book
to a Russian bot network and fills your Documents folder with “My Little Pony”
porn.

I wouldn't call that a warning box. It just says you can't run it, with no
alternatives suggested. (There are alternatives, but you have to know them
already.)

[https://www.steinberg.net/fileadmin/redaktion/Supportteam/32...](https://www.steinberg.net/fileadmin/redaktion/Supportteam/321_Mac_OS_X_10.8_Gatekeeper/GatekeeperError.png)

